# Tips for embroidering with metallic thread



## HollyMarie (May 14, 2008)

*Could anyone give me helpful tips on working with metallic thread; specifically tensions, needles, speed, or anything else that would be helpful in making this project go smooth and quickly. I've got a hundred jackets with full back designs in 100% metallic threads that need to be done asap and I only have 3 machines to do it on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Holly,
I think you've got your work cut out for you. I only use metallics for smaller areas to make them pop. Here are a couple of articles that should help you.
Use these Tricks for Embroidering with Metallic Threads - CraftStylish
Embroidery Library Projects Scroll down to working with metallic threads

The biggest thing for me is to really slow the machine down and avoid twisting. I've never attempted a jacketback with metallics. Please let us know how it comes out


----------



## HollyMarie (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, Jim. That's good information that you sent my way. Much appreciated!


----------



## Limara (Aug 25, 2008)

do a test run on a fabric as similar as possible if you get a lot of thread breaks try changing to a different type of bobbin thread metallics can be really picky, I personally dont use a metallic needle I use a regular titanium needle but I do slow the machine down to half speed, the time you save with the higher speed will outweigh the amount of time sorting out thread breaks! never use a sticky backing with metallic thread I have found that guarantees to shread the metallic thread.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Impressions magazine had an article awhile back. I found it because we were attempting to embroider with metallic threads and kept having issues heh. 
URL:
8 Tips for Embroidering with Metallics


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a post from our blog on embroidering with metallic thread: Tips for Embroidering with Metallic Thread EnMart Embroidery Talk

Interestingly enough, I mentioned the same article that joeshaul recommended. There are some other tips there as well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Limara said:


> do a test run on a fabric as similar as possible if you get a lot of thread breaks try changing to a different type of bobbin thread metallics can be really picky,


We did this and still ran into problems. I guess the fabric was not similar enough. It was a real pain.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I've done full back jacket with metallic thread before but the design doesn't have too much details on it, just letters and very simple logo, had it on letterman jacket, you really have to slow down the machine to at least 600 spm, large eye needles will absolutely help, tension need to loosen up more than your regular thread which I think the most important of all for smooth embroidery with metallic (at least on my experience), make sure you review your digitize design, avoid having the stitch to fall on the same spot, thread breakage normally happens when you have stitch run on the same spot or too close to each other. Goodluck, hope this help.


----------



## HollyMarie (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for all the helpful advice. 

I also noticed through trial and error that the shape of the cone the metallic thread is on makes a difference. The metallic thread kinks much more when it's on a regular size spool of thread and it seems to 'roll off' easier on the cone-shaped ones. Any tiny piece of info helps! THANKS AGAIN, everyone!


----------



## allthingsembroid (Aug 24, 2008)

Holly,
I'm no expert but here is what I have found,
Use a metallic needle, make sure the design is digitzed for metallic (less density), float a piece of wax paper under your hoop while sewing, slow machine down.
You can put slits into a drinking straw (not all the way through the straw), and weave the metallic thread through it, this will help keep the thread from looping and grabbing the thread next to it. I have had this happen alot and if you don't catch it in tiem, it will cost you alot of time to untwist the threads and re-thread the machine!!
You can also put the flat white 'cap' things (not sure what the official name is) on the top of your thread spools and that helps sometimes!
I would be happy to help you any way I can, I know how frustrating a 'new' project can be when you have a problem and need help ASAP to finish the project. Please contact me personally at [email protected], I help if I can!
Jenny


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

This is an old thread: and I am wondering if anyone has new tidbits of info on sewing metallic thread? I will be sewing a large 7" x 7" filled paw with a satin outline (all with metallic thread).
Do I need to increase my number of stitches?

Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Kimsie said:


> This is an old thread: and I am wondering if anyone has new tidbits of info on sewing metallic thread? I will be sewing a large 7" x 7" filled paw with a satin outline (all with metallic thread).
> Do I need to increase my number of stitches?
> 
> Thanks!


Best thing to do is sew it out and see what adjustments, if any, you need to get the coverage.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Best thing to do is sew it out and see what adjustments, if any, you need to get the coverage.


Thats what I did this morning! I decreased density and slowed down the machine and it looks beautiful so far! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Kimsie said:


> Thats what I did this morning! I decreased density and slowed down the machine and it looks beautiful so far! Keeping my fingers crossed.


Great. I love it when things work out. 

One of my favorite embroidery quotes is, "There are two kinds of embroiderers, those who do a test sew and those who wish they had". If you test it then there won't be any nasty surprises when you stitch it out.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I did this with metallic thread on paper. It is a run stitch design and looks better in person than in the picture.

Basically what others said: slow the machine down and and use a larger eye needle. For paper, use the smallest needle you can get the metallic thread though.

Frank


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

big frank sports said:


> I did this with metallic thread on paper. It is a run stitch design and looks better in person than in the picture.
> 
> Basically what others said: slow the machine down and and use a larger eye needle. For paper, use the smallest needle you can get the metallic thread though.
> 
> Frank


Wow, that is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi When embroidering with metallic threads you should use a needle with a larger eye, this will help the thread pass through easily. I normally do not have to adjust the tension it should work the same as other threads, I will not use it on small lettering, under .30 inch as its too bulky for this application.


----------

